# Study Size in Springs



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm moving out to Dubai in May, and hope to get a 2 bed + study villa in the Springs. Does anyone know how big the study is in the 4M/4E house types? Could you get a double bed in there, even a small one? Or would a single be as much as you could reasonably expect?

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

4M / 4E in the Springs have very tiny study rooms. A single bed is about as much that would fit in there with a tiny little wardrobe if possibles.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

suzimack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving out to Dubai in May, and hope to get a 2 bed + study villa in the Springs. Does anyone know how big the study is in the 4M/4E house types? Could you get a double bed in there, even a small one? Or would a single be as much as you could reasonably expect?
> 
> Thanks!


The study is just for the sweeper...!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Are they really that small? I had seen a pic on a property listing with a single bed and small wardrobe! Really need an extra room, but limited to a budget of 90k per year!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A single bed and a small wardrobe is what will fit in. Nothing more.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info....we can get by with that, for starters anyway!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Look outside of the Springs.

I pay 73k for a 3 bed with a big maid's room, which has 2 desks, book cases and a double sofa bed in it


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Look outside of the Springs.
> 
> I pay 73k for a 3 bed with a big maid's room, which has 2 desks, book cases and a double sofa bed in it


Woah I would love to know what area that is!!

oops just say on your location... man if that wasnt so far from work!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not so bad for me as I work in AD


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread Suzi but I have a question for Ogri.....

Ogri, my son goes to Emirates International School in the Meadows. Is there a lot of traffic getting out of Jumeirah Village and to the school? Would love feedback because I definitely need to move soon.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Ogri, are you in Jumierah Village? Is there any transport (buses) running there? And do any of the school buses go there? My main reason for looking at Springs is that initially we will only have one car as my DH will need to find a job once he's out there, and Springs has pretty good public transport. Also I hope to get my son into DBS. 

Have looked at town houses in JVC/JVT and they are much bigger!!! How do you like living there?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pamela - Dead easy to get into the Springs/Meadows from JVC. Literally out of gate 8 or 10 onto Al Khail, first exit do a U turn then into the Springs (by the new roads).

Suzi - nothing yet in the way of RTA buses, but there are plenty of school buses in and out of it. For pure convenience, we actually have a driver that does the school run and takes my wife to and from work too (they leave at the same time in the morning). Taxis are actually beginning to find their way round now.

As for living there: ok, it is still a bit of a construction site, but you are paying a lot less rent. We moved there last May and have one of the 3 bed townhouses. We pay 73k compared to 140k where we were in Arabian Ranches.

There are a few shops, basic grocers, laundry, pharmacy, doctors, hairdresser but Motor City is less than 10 mins away, with the Springs about the same.

There are a few pools already, alledgedly with more to be done.

All in all, for what we save we think it is worth it. I come home from work, close the curtains and don't really wonder about what the outside is like too much


----------

